# Crows/magpies?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I see on the zoological animals guidebook page 6-7 http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/zoo ... nimals.pdf that:


> VII. NUISANCE BIRDS; NUISANCE PORCUPINE, STRIPED SKUNK AND SQUIRREL R657-3-7
> (1)(a) A person is not required to obtain a certificate of registration or a federal permit to kill American Crows (Corvus brachyrhynchos) or Black-billed Magpies (Pica hudsonia) when found committing, or about to commit, depredations upon ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife, or when concentrated in such numbers and manner as to constitute a health hazard or other nuisance,


I am just curious as to why some places sell crow calls and crow decoys as if they are hunting them as sport vs depredation. Is there a season or how does it work? I assume this will fall under federal regs?? Any *helpful* info would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

Back east they hunt them (crows), don't remember which states.... I have read articles about it. Never tried it myself but it sounds like it can be alot like dove hunting in that if you get a good stand the action is fast and furrious.

I use a crow call to shock call turkeys with mixed results.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Crow calls can sometimes be used to trick coyotes into thinking crows are fighting around a kill. Just one of the many tricks.

And if anyone does get a crow or magpie, I would love some of the feathers for fly tying. Thanks!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

You may need a licence for crow? :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Oh crap I eat it all the time! :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The reason that I ask is that there are some of each around our farm "creating quite a nuisance officer." I see that many states have seasons for them, but I can't find anything about the reg in Utah; I do see that the USF&W has deferred it to the states as of '73 and that most have a season, but the only mention is the one above about the nuisance issue.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

All I know is that them crows are smart buggers! If you have a gun anywhere within a mile of them and you try to draw a bead on them, they up and fly away! :? 

At least in my experience and attempts...

sawsman


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Dad used to say they could smell gunpowder.

I think the only bird species not protected by some law is House Sparrows, European Starlings, and Eurasian Collared Doves.



> VII. NUISANCE BIRDS; NUISANCE PORCUPINE, STRIPED SKUNK AND SQUIRREL R657-3-7
> (1)(a) A person is not required to obtain a certificate of registration or a federal permit to kill American Crows (Corvus brachyrhynchos) or Black-billed Magpies (Pica hudsonia) when found committing, or about to commit, depredations upon ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife, or when concentrated in such numbers and manner as to constitute a health hazard or other nuisance,


This language leaves a guy a lot of room to play. "Well officer, those birds were about to commit depredations on my shade trees." -()/- -()/>-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

James, 
Those were my thoughts exactly, I have trees and livestock; I think I have all of the bases covered. And they are smart; after I did all of my research, as soon as the crosshairs were on him with zero sound or visible movement off he went after being there for 20 minutes hardly moving; they are smart.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> You may need a licence for crow? :shock: :shock: :shock:
> Oh crap I eat it all the time! :roll:


Delicious BLACK Pheasant!!! Mmm!!!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

HuntingCrazy said:


> Iron Bear said:
> 
> 
> > You may need a licence for crow? :shock: :shock: :shock:
> ...


Sounds like someone was watching the same rerun of That 70's Show that I was! :wink:

Hyde: You fed us a crow? You're not supposed to eat a crow, man! You just 
brought some bad juju on us all! We ate somebody's soul, man!

Fez: Aye, no. I have eaten someone's delicious soul.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

not trying to hijack or anyting, but how did lycan post that on january 3rd???

i too have been confused about the crow stuff. when you find out tell us!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> not trying to hijack or anyting, but how did lycan post that on january 3rd???


Shows Jan 2nd 11:20pm for me?? Maybe your time settings are off??


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

now its showing jan 3rd for you, but jan 2 for me, I THINK JAN 3RD IS TAKING OVER THE INTERNET!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> now its showing jan 3rd for you, but jan 2 for me, I THINK JAN 3RD IS TAKING OVER THE INTERNET!


You must have selected the 3rd dimension option :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> All I know is that them crows are smart buggers! If you have a gun anywhere within a mile of them and you try to draw a bead on them, they up and fly away! :?
> At least in my experience and attempts...
> sawsman


I ran into a herd of them at a small landfill area one year, I would stop out at 100 yards and try for a shot. Of course, Caa-caa, and they're all gone. Everyday I would drive down the road to the dump and stop to get set up. Caa-caa....the sentry's, they have would rat me out. They, I guess, started to recognise my truck and in about a week they had me attempting 250 yard shots before they flew away.......Yeah !! Smart buggers. I never did get one.

They wouldn't even circle back for me to get a second shot !! :shock:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > All I know is that them crows are smart buggers! If you have a gun anywhere within a mile of them and you try to draw a bead on them, they up and fly away! :?
> ...


Exactly what I'm talking about. I think they do smell gunpowder from a long way out.

sawsman


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Crow hunting is still popular east of the Mississippi. Decoys and calls are the only way. We would hide in the hay bales usually. Now they have Mojo crows. 

The annual Crow Festival use to be in Lyndon, Illinois a small farming community on the Rock River, not far from where I lived and up river from Rock River Arms. They had all kinds of crow dishes to offer, even deep-fat fried crow. They would serve pigeon sometimes too. As all events in that part of the country, it centered around alcohol.

The only bird that I know of that has darker meat is coot.

I think the festival is in New York State now.


----------

